# D-Link DGL-4500 pros and cons?



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 28, 2010)

What are the Pros and Cons of that particular router?


----------



## Munki (Feb 28, 2010)

Pros: LCD Display
        Gigabit Connection
        Extremely Configurable

Cons: D-Link made it
         Non-D-Link N adapters will only connect @ 54Mbps


Random Stupidity:

     D-Link tech support apparently knows about the non d-link adapters being limited to 54Mbps, they just don't seem to care.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 28, 2010)

The only thing I don't like about it is the Dynamic DNS feature doesn't work while it did in my old 724U.  I contacted them about it and they said something about it not being supported so, I authored a Windows Service that runs on my server which does the updating for me.


Oh, and the wireless range isn't the best.  You'll want high gain antennas if you intend to do a lot of wireless stuff.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 28, 2010)

what about the NETGEAR WNDR3700-100NAS ?


----------



## Batou1986 (Feb 28, 2010)

If your really sold on getting a d link go for it, there not bad routers at all ive had a dgl 4300 for years now and it never acts up.
But i would get something that supports DD-WRT firmware you can give a 75$ router features of a 600$ cisco router


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 28, 2010)

hmm. how would I find that out?


----------



## Batou1986 (Mar 5, 2010)

http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/Supported_Devices


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks I bought a Netgear WNDR3700. I have notice a large jump in speed overall. I will have to see how this pans out.


----------

